# Synthetic/rubber slate roofing?



## BBDERR

Has anyone ever used this stuff before? I have a client that cant afford the real stuff and really likes it. Im a bit skeptical, on performance. Ive got a good crew and Have confidence that they can put it on, Iveread instructon form a couple manufacturers and even seen some videos where of course it looks like theres nothing too it. 

Im really wondering if the stuff holds up well and was hoping to hear some good or bad stories.​


----------



## ronbryanroofing

Never put it on, I watched a roofer put some on a local restaurant 5 or 6 years ago. Looks great, however there are obvious patches since then and there is a hip that is missing quite a few and others lifted up ready to be blown off. Have you checked out GAF's (Tru Slate) Slate product? Thats something I would def investigate/ or consider.
Its a nice thought to use a recycled product, but then again slate is a mined rock. 

My rep mentioned $500 a square for the Tru Slate, and we are paying over $240 a square for Camelot Lifetime Asphalt shingles.


----------



## JWilliams

GAF tru slate is real slate. but the slates are half the size of traditional slates. there is hardly any headlap possibly none at all. they expect the underlayment to keep it from leaking.


----------



## BBDERR

Ive installed some tru slate and was not impressed at all. everything hangson little hooks and your supposed to go from the top down, Easy in the fielr but pipes, valleys and walls were slow. The hooks are a PITA , they get caught on tool your belt, pants shoe laces etc. The slate seemed like low quality, the tiles absorbed so much water you couldnt cut them if it was below freezing , they would shatter, when it warmed up they were mushy.

The synthetic my client wants is called Inspire, The rep did a pretty good dog and pony show for us(of course he might be a little biased). 

I wish I could just go with the real stuff wouldnt even think twice about it, I cant bame someone for wanting to save some money though.


----------



## Jasonthompson

I have been pricing it out both ways for my own house and the cost difference is only $30 per sq. so thats why i'm going with real slate.


----------



## RooferJim

a natural slate roof with a three inch headlap is the best roof you can have. I really Hate the GAF mockery, and Davinci makes a pretty good "fake slate" that is good if your roof cant handle the weight.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## English Roofer

I saw the rubber slate for sale in the suppliers the other day,i must admit it looked good but the price was very off putting as it was nearly the same as a real slate! Im told it was imported from the states.
The reason i wouldnt use it would be of price, the supplier said it was really aimed at the diy market for porches and lean toos rather than main roofs.
I have used cambrian slates which are man made half slates but look like full slates on, they have side water channels and top lap channels and are clipped down, look good but woe betide you if you break one because there a bugger to get out! not used them in years!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## blageurt

I have been looking at this stuff for a "greenie" client http://www.ecostar.carlisle.com/ has anyone used it ? Specifically the Seneca Shake , it comes in like 9 colors .....


----------



## RooferJim

It is good, but Davinci looks a lot better on the roof.


Rooferjim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Bodhisativa

We were contacted by a company that makes the rubber slate tiles and although we haven't put any on ourselves, I've seen it installed and it looks great. What got me was that the installation is generally no different than ashphalt shingles and may even be quicker due to the size of the tiles. He explained that the product was made almost entirely out of used tires. More info can be found on their site here:

http://www.euroshieldroofing.com/

If my memory serves, it goes for about $350/sq.


----------



## Mr Roofer

We install Euroshield on a regular basis. They are based here in Calgary, and manufacture their product from recycled tires. If I had a choice, this would go on my roof. Having said that, there are small details and issues it helps to be aware of (with regards to installation), as they are still a relatively new company in the market, and have yet to work out all the kinks. The product itself has a fairly thick profile, and with the Eurotile line, one is hard pressed to tell the difference between those and flat concrete tile. The ease of installation, the resilience with which the product deals with the environment and the fact it is a 'green' - recycled product make it a solid choice IMO.

We will be doing a rather large Enviroshake (different product altogether) job soon, it will be interesting to see how that works out.


----------



## red_cedar

Im not a big fan of the synthetic products. Look to see jobs from at least 10 years ago. Most of the ones I see look like crap after a while. If things lasted as long as they are promoted it would be a good value. Generaly they do not seem to last. IMO


----------



## 2ndGen

I don't like it. 

Looks like siding on a roof once it's up. 

Not only that, unlike siding that has a lip to interlock it, there is nothing to prevent it from curling 
(which is what I've seen happened and which I predicted as a matter of common sense). 

I haven't seen one simulated slate roof installed that has looked or performed as advertised.

However, I must say that DaVinci is the best out there and if anybody can produce a product that would be possible to replace slate with an artificial material, they might be the ones. 

Not only that, when their cut, they clearly show a nice clean cut (not a beveled imperfect natural break like real slate). 

Whatever happened to the much lauded Tamko Lamarites? Are they still in use?


----------



## Joyfully

Not everyone knows about synthetic slate roofing. In fact, you may not recognize it if you see one. That is the unique quality of this kind of roofing. You may often be fooled into thinking that it is the natural stone or traditional slate when in fact it's just a great looking fake. Let's learn more about synthetic slate roofing below.
This kind of tiles is actually a look-alike of the usual slate roofs. It looks like the real thing until you touch and carry it. You'll know it's not the real thing because it is definitely lighter than the natural stone. At the same time, people prefer this because of the insane prices attached to it.


----------

